# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Trunk Snakes....?

## Nick144

Hi, I've been looking into getting a trunk snake, I searched every where for a care can't find one though.  Can any of you guys give me a link to one?

----------


## qiksilver

they are real susceptible to fungal infections in captivity which make them a bit difficult.

try acrochordus.com, pretty sure they have some caresheets.

----------


## Nick144

thanks

----------

